# Google- Sucampo's COO Cut Loose, Amitiza Growth Should Get More Visibility; SCMP ... - Reuters



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Sucampo's COO Cut Loose, Amitiza Growth Should Get More Visibility; SCMP ...**Reuters*Mr. Egan was leading a shoot-to-kill battle against Takeda, the company's marketing partner for SCMP's lead product, Amitiza, for lack of performance in marketing the *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) treatment. This could be good news for SCMP shares *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We believe there is an error in this press release from PropThink and distributed by Reuters entitled "Sucampo's COO Cut Loose, Amitiza Growth Should Get More Visibility; SCMP Significantly Undervalued", http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/20/idUS154207+20-Jul-2012+HUG20120720It was stated that "IRWD was recently asked by the FDA to conduct additional trials in the chronic constipation indication, signaling that if IRWD's product, linaclotide, is approved, it may not have as broad of a label as Amitiza". We believe that it is stated incorrectly in the Reuters version of the PropThink press release that was distributed.The FDA did not ask Ironwood for additional trials. The FDA simply extended the date for review of the Linaclotide NDA. We believe this is being confused with the antibiotic Rifaximin marketed by Salix. The FDA asked Salix for additional trials for their potential new indication of their antibiotic for IBS-D.Jeffrey Roberts, President & FounderIBS Self Help and Support Grouphttp://www.ibsgroup.org


----------



## Jonahlomu (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> We believe there is an error in this press release from PropThink and distributed by Reuters entitled "Sucampo's COO Cut Loose, Amitiza Growth Should Get More Visibility; SCMP Significantly Undervalued", http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/20/idUS154207+20-Jul-2012+HUG20120720It was stated that "IRWD was recently asked by the FDA to conduct additional trials in the chronic constipation indication, signaling that if IRWD's product, linaclotide, is approved, it may not have as broad of a label as Amitiza". We believe that it is stated incorrectly in the Reuters version of the PropThink press release that was distributed.The FDA did not ask Ironwood for additional trials. The FDA simply extended the date for review of the Linaclotide NDA. We believe this is being confused with the antibiotic Rifaximin marketed by Salix. The FDA asked Salix for additional trials for their potential new indication of their antibiotic for IBS-D.Jeffrey Roberts, President & FounderIBS Self Help and Support Grouphttp://www.ibsgroup.org


IRWD is running another trial. The trial was mentioned in their quarterly update last week. However it is not clear whether the FDA asked IRWD to run the trial. http://www.ironwoodpharma.com/newsPDF/07_10.17.12.Q212.InvestorUpdate.pdf


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Good catch! Thanks.


----------

